# Pennsylvania - Right to Refuse Act Update - COVID Forced Vaccination



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

Update for Those Interested in Medical Freedom/Bodily Autonomy in Pennsylvania:

A while ago I had posted about HB 262, the Right to Refuse Act, proposed by PA representative Russ Diamond. It is now finally going to be voted on in the House Committee on Labor and Industry, which is chaired by PA representative Jim Cox. They are having a hearing on it this Thursday, February 25. They were collecting testimonies from people across Pennsylvania who were being forced by their employers to take the COVID vaccine under duress - under threat of losing employment if not willing to allow the employer dominion over their individual body. 

This is important because there is also a bill to mobilize the national guard to "distribute" the COVID vaccine in each county in Pennsylvania. Important links are below.

HB 262, Right to Refuse Act: Regular Session 2021-2022 House Bill 0262 P.N. 0233

HB 326, Amending Title 35 (Health and Safety) of the PA Consolidated Statues for COVID-19 Vaccination Mass "Administration": Regular Session 2021-2022 House Bill 0326 P.N. 0388

PA House Committee on Labor & Industry Members - Call to Tell Them to Support HB 262: House Labor & Industry Committee


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I am glad to see there is still reason in PA. It’s very high on next places to live.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

amazing - the same butthairs that spew "it's my (her) body, she can do what she wants" crap - now want to regulate people on what they want to do to their body. call in the National Guard and vac 'em all...maybe I am presuming a little, just seems to me to be the same dipwads. I know the small mouthy handful where I work are in that camp.

"I'd love to spit some Beachnut in them dudes eyes and shoot 'em with my old .45"


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

2020 Convert said:


> I am glad to see there is still reason in PA. It’s very high on next places to live.


Well, I don't know what ideas you have about PA but I'd be very surprised if this bill passed. The fact that such a bill even has to be proposed is revealing about the culture in this...place. There are SO many dimwits here that think they are the owner's of everyone else's body when it comes to medical decisions like this. I am looking to move west to get away from here. This is the perfect place for forced vaccination to be implemented - you literally cannot drive a couple blocks without coming across some huge "medical facility" (hospital or otherwise) full of highly unethical "medical professionals" ready to do anything against a patient for a dollar. This is one of the states where notorious serial killer Charles Cullen (who was a Registered Nitwit, I mean, Nurse) faced charges for murder.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

My state is also looking into this. My hospital wouldn't outright fire you for not getting the flu or covid shot, they just wouldn't let you work. They already do this in schools, have for years. Your children need to be vaccinated before school starts.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

2020 Convert said:


> I am glad to see there is still reason in PA. It’s very high on next places to live.


I live here in PA and trust me, there is very little “reason” here. I would love to move away but I’m too old to start over again. PA is one of the states where the governor put covid patients back into nursing home. PA was also big on voting irregularities last election. It’s a pretty corrupt state. Our taxes here are crazy. We have the second highest gas tax in the nation and it increases every year.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

@smokeyquartz @Chiefster23 
I used to spend half my work time in PA.
Compared to NY and Kommiefornia, PA looks like heaven. You still have reasonable gun laws and places up in the hills. And only hour and a half from my kids.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

There is no “forced vaccination “ by the National Guard. They are called up to move product, set up PODS, and provide teams if requested. Honestly, some of you on here just love your tin foil hats and foment more disinformation and conspiracy theories than bother with the truth.

There are NO “forced vaccinations”.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> There is no “forced vaccination “ by the National Guard. They are called up to move product, set up PODS, and provide teams if requested. Honestly, some of you on here just love your tin foil hats and foment more disinformation and conspiracy theories than bother with the truth.
> 
> There are NO “forced vaccinations”.


well - I hope you are the correct one.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

This was the crux of the original post 


smokeyquartz said:


> They were collecting testimonies from people across Pennsylvania who were being forced by their employers to take the COVID vaccine under duress - under threat of losing employment if not willing to allow the employer dominion over their individual body.


Not the national Guard.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wouldn't work for a company that forced me to get chit. It's a free country , sort of, quit and get a new job. Send a message to those POS managers and owners. No employees, no company and they lose their jobs, income and investment also. The message needs to be sent.

Otherwise we get what Coke is now doing and getting away with.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

2020 Convert said:


> This was the crux of the original post
> 
> Not the national Guard.


There is a bill being proposed to have the National Guard distribute the vaccine. What do you think that ultimately means? Think critically. Employers are just one part of it.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

ErickthePutz said:


> There is no “forced vaccination “ by the National Guard. They are called up to move product, set up PODS, and provide teams if requested. Honestly, some of you on here just love your tin foil hats and foment more disinformation and conspiracy theories than bother with the truth.
> 
> There are NO “forced vaccinations”.


Hey, Putz!

What say you to this: "
NOTWITHSTANDING ANY OTHER PROVISION OF LAW, THE
GOVERNOR SHALL, WITHIN 45 DAYS OF THE EFFECTIVE DATE OF THIS
SUBSECTION, ESTABLISH AND SUBMIT TO THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY A
REPORT ON THE INTEGRATION OF THE PENNSYLVANIA NATIONAL GUARD
INTO THE COMMONWEALTH'S PLAN FOR THE DISTRIBUTION AND
ADMINISTRATION OF ANY VACCINE FOR COVID-19, *INCLUDING THE
ADMINISTRATION OF THE VACCINE TO INDIVIDUALS BY MEMBERS OF THE
PENNSYLVANIA NATIONAL GUARD."*

Some conspiracy, huh? Right there in black and white and ready and waiting to be put into practice. 

Read/Think a little bit. It helps.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

smokeyquartz said:


> Hey, Putz!
> 
> What say you to this: "
> NOTWITHSTANDING ANY OTHER PROVISION OF LAW, THE
> ...


That says nothing about forced vaccinations. The NG is administering vac's here in some places but it is not a forced vaccination.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

inceptor said:


> That says nothing about forced vaccinations. The NG is administering vac's here in some places but it is not a forced vaccination.


If given under duress (threats to individual liberty, personal property, and continued employment), it IS forced.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

smokeyquartz said:


> If given under duress (threats to individual liberty, personal property, and continued employment), it IS forced.


Agreed. Yet there is no indication that is will be forced. 

I for one will not be partaking of their kind gesture of administering it to me.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Agreed. Yet there is no indication that is will be forced.
> 
> I for one will not be partaking of their kind gesture of administering it to me.


Yes, I will also be passing along the kindness to someone else... ha.

The best dictators never reveal their intentions. Or mask them as something else. Notice how everything is about "concern for others." How dare we be at all concerned about _ourselves!_


----------

